

Diigo Releases Version 3 - Beyond Bookmarks - joel_liu
http://www.phil-butler.com/2008/03/21/diigo-test-it/
Diigo is one innovation that comes to mind when we think of actual utility and practical function. Diigo has continually adapted and developed into what is effectively the Web’s best research tool. Now, with their launch of Version 3, Diigo has refined a social annotation and collaboration service into an even more effective “personal and group oriented tool”.
======
joel_liu
A nice review to a promising service.

